# The Visit - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I agree with you that M. Night's movies are either hit or miss. I really enjoyed the earlier movies but he is just repeating his twists for the next set of films. I also don't understand how he gets money to make more movies even when his recent movies were terrible.. I am assuming, he must have signed a multi movie deal regardless of the reviews or how much the movies make.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the review. I agree with you that M. Night's movies are either hit or miss. I really enjoyed the earlier movies but he is just repeating his twists for the next set of films. I also don't understand how he gets money to make more movies even when his recent movies were terrible.. I am assuming, he must have signed a multi movie deal regardless of the reviews or how much the movies make.


yeah, luckily he MADE money for the studio this time. $5 million budget and DOMESTICALLY alone it raked in over $62 million


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, that means only one thing.. More movie deals for him. Hit or miss, if he can get $62 million on a terrible movie, imagine what he will get for a really good movie! lol.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, we can only hope. but lets just say I was REALLY disappointed with this one (although no where NEAR the level of disappointment that I had with "Joe Dirt 2"....*shudder)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed his old stuff like The Village being a favorite of mine however ever since Lady in the Water his movies IMO have been terrible. I will watch The Visit as a rental only. Thank you once more Mike for an excellent review as always.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I just saw The Visit. It was kinda slow at first but really enjoyed the twist. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

